# MY GALAXY WIRE WHEELS EXPERIENCE.



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

I SAW THAT GALAXY WAS OFFERING 72 SPOKE CROSS LACED WHEELS AND WANTED A SET FOR MY LAC, BUT TO RUN SKIRTS I NEEDED 14X7S IN THE FRONT AND 14X6S IN THE REAR. BACK IN LATE FEBRUARY I CALLED AND SPOKE WITH OSCAR AT GALAXY WIRE WHEELS. HE WAS VERY HELPFULL BUT SAID THEY DONT OFFER THEM IN A 14X6.....YET. I WAITED A FEW WEEKS CALLED BACK, BUT NO WORD ON WHEN THEY WOULD BE IN. I CALLED AGAIN A COUPLE WEEKS LATER WITH NO LUCK, EVERYTIME OSCAR SAID HE WOULD CALL ME BACK. I GAVE UP HOPE AND STARTED FOCUSING ON OTHER PARTS OF THE CAR. LATE LAST WEEK OSCAR SENT ME A PM *AFTER 2 MONTHS SAYING THAT THEY NOW HAD THE WHEELS IN STOCK AND HAD A SET READY FOR ME. THATS CUSTOMER SERVICE. * I CALLED AND PAID HIM ON MONDAY (6-13) THEY ARRIVED HERE TODAY IN OKLAHOMA (6-17) ALL THE CORRECT SIZES AND ACCESSORIES. 

THE WHEELS LOOK GREAT, THE CHROME IS NOT DAYTON QUALITY, BUT I PAID 1/4 OF THE DAYTON PRICE. AND LOOK AWESOME FOR WHAT I PAID. 
IF YOU NEED ANY WIRE WHEELS GET WITH OSCAR AT GALAXY WIRE WHEELS HE WILL DO YOU RIGHT. 

I WILL POST PICS ONCE I GET THE VOGUES ON EM.


----------



## strokedoutss

you cant go wrong with oscar i get all my wheels from him over nites everything to me great service :thumbsup:


----------



## El Enemigo

I been dealing with oscar for years.very good people.


----------



## ocsupreme85

ANY ONE GOT THR # FOR EM??


----------



## Wickeddragon68

:thumbsup: Oscar just laced up some wheels for my new Project as well he does great work! Thats why we carry his line of wheels in our shop!


----------



## 8t4mc

Wickeddragon68 said:


> :thumbsup: Oscar just laced up some wheels for my new Project as well he does great work! Thats why we carry his line of wheels in our shop!


 
you know the drill..pics!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Some wheels they have done!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Very cool looking wheel! Galaxy Wire Wheels available on order from RYDERZSOURCE.com. Give us a shout! Serving the Central FL area on custom wheels!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

BLACK ON CHROME ALL DAY!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

GREEN FOR THE MONEY!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

RED!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

RYDERZSOURCE.com
(COMING SOON)
Florida & Central FL Ryderz give us a shout!
Great Prices on all Special Order Wheels!


----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## Wickeddragon68

Pepsi Blue!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Cross Laced!


----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## 73monte

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Cross Laced!


 what's up bro...get back at me..


----------



## Mr Cucho

Orale i just oder me a new set of 4 14x7 talk 2da galazy wire wheels comp !! Thet say they use usa gold n da chrome is gud qualaty!! Is my 1stime buyn from em i know is not lik D's or Z's but i hope they come up lookx good x wouxdt have 2 b stress lik em oder wheels they b fadex x rustx!!! Cax wait 2 gettnxi got em niples ,hub n ko's on gold n D'cut spokes on chrome!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

73monte said:


> what's up bro...get back at me..


Havent forgotten about you will be PM you today!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Price on 13/7 or 14/7 reversed cross laced all chromes or with blue spokes and Zenith style knock offs shipped to Duluth MN 55812 thanks


----------



## 73monte

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Havent forgotten about you will be PM you today!


----------



## CoupeDTS

anybody that got wheels from keith (homeboyz) is riding galaxy (china) wheels. I have some myself and the powdercoating quality and assembly is very good. No spoke leaks either.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Mm galaxy use usa gold thats wat they told me n thats y da prise waz hight hope i dont get no china !!


----------



## strokedoutss

Mr Cucho said:


> Mm galaxy use usa gold thats wat they told me n thats y da prise waz hight hope i dont get no china !!


 they use both usa and china when oscar says its us gold it is


----------



## 73monte

strokedoutss said:


> they use both usa and china when oscar says its us gold it is


* I just order my wheels from Oscar, thanks homie for the number...:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Oscar got it down packed! Had a set of 14x7 Reverse for sometime and the chrome was incredible! USA CHROME & GOLD ALL DAY! NEVER SEEN THE CHINA GOLDS!


----------



## arsin

Got my Galaxy's from a local shop. Look nice and for a nice price too :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

strokedoutss said:


> they use both usa and china when oscar says its us gold it is


Orale thats good 2 know cuz is da first time i buy rims 4 em !!! Cant waitn 2 get em i pick a nice style!!


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

galaxy still out in pomona? i always would buy wheels from galaxy back in the days....my first set of wires was galaxy when they were still located in old town la puente.


----------



## 602 Monte

Oscar always take care of business...great customer service too.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Got my 100 spoke 13x7 Reverse today! TAN SPOKES PICS SOON!


----------



## Galaxywirewheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Can I get a quote on 13/7 reversed to 55812 Duluth MN?


----------



## no games 62 63

Galaxywirewheels said:


> :thumbsup:


KUSTOMRIMS&MORE..YOU'R OFFICIAL GALAXY WIRE WHEEL DISTRIBUTOR FOR SOUTHERN AZ AND WE WILL SHIP ANYWHERE....PLEASE CHECK US OUT ON FACEBOOK(KUSTOMRIMSTUCSON) OR FEEL FREE TO CALL US [email protected](520)623-3974...OUR WEBSITE IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION/WE ARE ALSO AN AUTHORIZED BLACK MAGIC DEALER....


----------



## Wickeddragon68

no games 62 63 said:


> KUSTOMRIMS&MORE..YOU'R OFFICIAL GALAXY WIRE WHEEL DISTRIBUTOR FOR SOUTHERN AZ AND WE WILL SHIP ANYWHERE....PLEASE CHECK US OUT ON FACEBOOK(KUSTOMRIMSTUCSON) OR FEEL FREE TO CALL US [email protected](520)623-3974...OUR WEBSITE IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION/WE ARE ALSO AN AUTHORIZED BLACK MAGIC DEALER....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## no games 62 63

Wickeddragon68 said:


> :thumbsup:


Gracias WICKEDDRAGON68:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Got my 100 spoke 13x7 Reverse today! TAN SPOKES PICS SOON!


Lets see em, always been curious what tan looks like on wires, if it just looks like faded gold or if it looks nice


----------



## strokedoutss

73monte said:


> * I just order my wheels from Oscar, thanks homie for the number...:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


 thats what its all about homie


----------



## 73monte

strokedoutss said:


> thats what its all about homie


*No Doubt Homie.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

It took about 3 and a half months for my 72 spoke staight lace with powder coated spokes but Damn they look as good as daytons or zeniths thanks galaxy and Og unlimited out of seattle


----------



## cali

HOW DO YOU GET IN TOUCH WITH THEM TO ORDER....ANYONE HAVE A NUMBER TO ORDER.........


----------



## strokedoutss

cali said:


> HOW DO YOU GET IN TOUCH WITH THEM TO ORDER....ANYONE HAVE A NUMBER TO ORDER.........


 what is it you lookiing for get at me ill get you cost with shipping


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

72 spoke galaxy


----------



## tpimuncie

galaxy wires


----------



## no games 62 63

cali said:


> HOW DO YOU GET IN TOUCH WITH THEM TO ORDER....ANYONE HAVE A NUMBER TO ORDER.........


HIT CARLOS UP AT KUSTOM RIMS AND MORE (520)623-3974 ...................


----------



## no games 62 63

602 Monte said:


> Oscar always take care of business...great customer service too.


WHAT'S UP GUERO...HIT ME UP WHEN U GET A MINUTE:wave::thumbsup: (CARLOS IN LA TUSA AZ)


----------



## no games 62 63

no games 62 63 said:


> KUSTOMRIMS&MORE..YOU'R OFFICIAL GALAXY WIRE WHEEL DISTRIBUTOR FOR SOUTHERN AZ AND WE WILL SHIP ANYWHERE....PLEASE CHECK US OUT ON FACEBOOK(KUSTOMRIMSTUCSON) OR FEEL FREE TO CALL US [email protected](520)623-3974...OUR WEBSITE IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION/WE ARE ALSO AN AUTHORIZED BLACK MAGIC DEALER....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63

MY PERSONAL,CUSTOM ENGRAVED,TWO/TONED GALAXY 72 SPOKE X-LACED WHEELS


----------



## Mr Cucho

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 328115
> MY PERSONAL,CUSTOM ENGRAVED,TWO/TONED GALAXY 72 SPOKE X-LACED WHEELS


Looking clean i like em !!! Cant wait 2 see how mines came out i should be gettn my set of 4 rims soon !!


----------



## Mr Cucho

How u post pics in here wth a mobiel phone?i use my iphone!!


----------



## implala66

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Cross Laced!


are the wheels on the left redone???? different wheels on the pic...................


----------



## Mr Cucho

tpimuncie said:


> galaxy wires


U got em galaxy ships on em ko's ?


----------



## tpimuncie

Mr Cucho said:


> U got em galaxy ships on em ko's ?


Came with diff kos these were china z kos lol


----------



## Mr Cucho

tpimuncie said:


> Came with diff kos these were china z kos lol


Lol orale i see homie !!! They look clean thou homes!!


----------



## tpimuncie

Mr Cucho said:


> Lol orale i see homie !!! They look clean thou homes!!


Thanks these wheels are sold but want some more red ones to match my ride but in 72s


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT for my GALAXY FAM!! IN THE SOUTHEAST CALL 407 209 5939 for WHEEL PRICING!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## no games 62 63

A bump for GALAXY WIRE WHEELS...For info in AZ check us out @KUSTOM RIMS&MORE....YOUR OFFICIAL(OSCAR APPROVED)GALAXY WIRE WHEEL DISTRIBUTOR IN SOUTHERN AZ.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

no games 62 63 said:


> A bump for GALAXY WIRE WHEELS...For info in AZ check us out @KUSTOM RIMS&MORE....YOUR OFFICIAL(OSCAR APPROVED)GALAXY WIRE WHEEL DISTRIBUTOR IN SOUTHERN AZ.


COOL!


----------



## El Enemigo

Im a galaxy wire wheel distributor for southern nm.pm me on any info.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Dont like talk down on galaxy but i just got my rims 2day !! An r china n they came out wth dints on da side of da rim !!! I had talk 2 em n said wll b usa gold not china thats y i pay dat $$$$$!!!chales next time ima just get D's or Z's!!! Stick to wat yall say or just say da true qno 2 gaxaly wires!!! :/


----------



## Mr Cucho

Wickeddragon68 said:


>


I got this set of 4 2day but it turn 2 china not like i had 2 talk 2 em they sayd waz usa gold :/chaless not happy at all thou they word mean something i guess not !! Is lik waistn my $$$$away !!! Is better 2 speek wth da true qno !!!


----------



## 73monte

* I got mine today.. *


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

i dont know about there 100 spoke quality but there 72 spoke cross lace and straight lace are real good quality


----------



## Mr Cucho

How can u post pic frm da cell phone?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

DAMN SO DO I GET A DISCOUNT ON THE NEXT SET FOR STIRRING UP ALL THIS BUSINESS???? :x:


----------



## Mr Cucho

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> DAMN SO DO I GET A DISCOUNT ON THE NEXT SET FOR STIRRING UP ALL THIS BUSINESS???? :x:


4 realss homie i should get some 2 4 getn my rims mess up i wana know how 2 post pics frm my phone just show how they look !!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

YOU TRIED CONTACTING THEM? IT MAY TAKE A WHILE BECAUSE THEY ARE GOLD. IF YOU WERE DEALING WITH GALAXY DIRECT THEN IM SURE THEY WILL TAKE CARE OF THE PROBLEM.


----------



## Mr Cucho

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> YOU TRIED CONTACTING THEM? IT MAY TAKE A WHILE BECAUSE THEY ARE GOLD. IF YOU WERE DEALING WITH GALAXY DIRECT THEN IM SURE THEY WILL TAKE CARE OF THE PROBLEM.


 Ima try 2 talk 2 em holidays got on da way so ima contac em on tuesday but i guess im not fucos on da gold one of da rims is mess up from da lid where thet get da rim together is curby n is gona look bad wen im riden on em so i havent mess wth em at list they should change it 4 a good one !!!


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

Get at them i sure they will fix it Homie but if there fucked up like you said they sould of caught it . Good Luck Homie


----------



## Mr Cucho

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> Get at them i sure they will fix it Homie but if there fucked up like you said they sould of caught it . Good Luck Homie


Yea i know homie they sould it seen it but they just send thrw i guess !! Orale thz homie i wll find tha way al list 2 change one of da bad rims !! Is just mess up cuz ima have 2 pay to ship it bk 2 em if it happnds u know!!


----------



## sharky_510

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Cross Laced!


 How much???


----------



## no games 62 63

Mr Cucho said:


> Yea i know homie they sould it seen it but they just send thrw i guess !! Orale thz homie i wll find tha way al list 2 change one of da bad rims !! Is just mess up cuz ima have 2 pay to ship it bk 2 em if it happnds u know!!


Hey homie,if you got em @ an authorized Galaxy dealer,take em back and see what they can do for you.IF you got em directly from Galaxy,contact em there and i'm pretty sure that if its a blem or a mistake on they end,i'm pretty sure they ll try n do what they can to straighten it out.No one company is batting 100%,but i know oscar really does try and keep as many people happy as possible.I feel u when u say u want what u pay for,Dayton and Zenith are the shit but don't mean u can;t get quality


----------



## Mr Cucho

no games 62 63 said:


> Hey homie,if you got em @ an authorized Galaxy dealer,take em back and see what they can do for you.IF you got em directly from Galaxy,contact em there and i'm pretty sure that if its a blem or a mistake on they end,i'm pretty sure they ll try n do what they can to straighten it out.No one company is batting 100%,but i know oscar really does try and keep as many people happy as possible.I feel u when u say u want what u pay for,Dayton and Zenith are the shit but don't mean u can;t get quality


 chales homie they fckn tripn 2 bad im in texas right but they didnt fix shit i had 2 send one of da rims back 2 em n steel had 2 pay for da shipn 2 send n 4 getn bck that fckn lame but im OG n got all da clika but ima see wat they do 2 make it up cuz is is em who fck up u know lol shit even one of da ko's dont even fit on da adaptors chales hey !!!


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

Come on Galaxy get tha Homie right .


----------



## Mr Cucho

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> Come on Galaxy get tha Homie right .


Qno homie but is all firme everything comes around in all kinds of ways homie !! Is firme i just wan my shit n im done wth em !!! Qno!!! Grasias ese edgar


----------



## Mr Cucho

8) i b bck 2 LA !! Lol


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

Que onda Mr chuco hey Homie they ever fix your rims?


----------



## tpimuncie

Galaxywirewheels said:


> :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## Mr Cucho

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> Que onda Mr chuco hey Homie they ever fix your rims?


 Simon but fck dat homie had 2 pay 4 it !! N they gona replace one of da knock off's hu fck it homes shit allways comes around u feel me !!!


----------



## tpimuncie

Just talked to Gustavo at galaxy placing my order tomorrow!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

tpimuncie said:


> Just talked to Gustavo at galaxy placing my order tomorrow!!


 Good homie hope u get ur wheels right !!! Not lik wat happnd 2 me!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

Im gettn 72 spoke with dayton offset im sure they will be nice. Ive gotte wheels from galaxy before no complaints from me.


----------



## Mr Cucho

tpimuncie said:


> Im gettn 72 spoke with dayton offset im sure they will be nice. Ive gotte wheels from galaxy before no complaints from me.


 Thats good !! I got 100 spoke D-cut gold n chrome i ima try 2 use my sis computer 2 post em wheels n knock offs !! N thet steel workn on one dat had 2 send bk !!they said it was gona b done sence last frieday n im steel waitn !!but good 4 u homie!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

Im sorry to hear that homie, ive had bad experiences with one name brand wheel company twice not gonna mention any names and just sold the wheels instead. Hope they take care of you.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

Que Onda MR . Cucho


----------



## Mr Cucho

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> Que Onda MR . Cucho


 Qvo homie was up how is goin ?


----------



## Mr Cucho

tpimuncie said:


> Im sorry to hear that homie, ive had bad experiences with one name brand wheel company twice not gonna mention any names and just sold the wheels instead. Hope they take care of you.


 Yea homie is all good yea they have 2 thats y i pay dat $ n it was not ship!!! But i dont lik 2 do dat but wen they do some lik dat let ppl know gotta put em on blasst u know !!! Im just sayn tha true u know!!


----------



## tpimuncie

No te aguites Mr Cuchouffin: It all works out in the end homie:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT for Galaxys 72 spoke wheels


----------



## carmar634

How much for some 13x7 reverse pepsi blue dish and hub with bow tie knock offs?


----------



## no games 62 63

GALAXY CANDY RED SPOKES HITTIN' THA STREETS TODAY


----------



## no games 62 63

GALAXY CANDY BLUE SPOKES INSTALLED TWO WEEKS AGO


----------



## tpimuncie

tpimuncie said:


> Just talked to Gustavo at galaxy placing my order tomorrow!!


still no rims, not even an update, i call get put on hold and thats it!
was told a 2 week turn around and 2 months later still nothing.


----------



## Mr Cucho

tpimuncie said:


> still no rims, not even an update, i call get put on hold and thats it!was told a 2 week turn around and 2 months later still nothing.


 Chales homes te digo hope u getn soon n all firme!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

For the record any order put threw to Galaxy Wire Wheels will have to go threw Galaxy Wire Wheels in Riverside CA. We are distributors for Galaxy if theres any questions on wheels or turnaround time please let us know and we can try to solve any issues. Due to many up coming shows there may be a delay in wheel orders. Please contact OSCAR at Galaxy Wheels in Riverside for all the info.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

carmar634 said:


> How much for some 13x7 reverse pepsi blue dish and hub with bow tie knock offs?


$800.00 + Shipping PM US FOR INFO


----------



## no games 62 63

My GALAXY WIRE WHEELS...we roll on the products we sell..:yes:


----------



## no games 62 63

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE GALAXY WIRE WHEEL SOUTHWEST DISTRIBUTOR/LOCATED IN SUNNY AZ (520)623-3974:thumbsup:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

those green ones are mine


----------



## tpimuncie

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> those green ones are mine


 I thought they were. Nice wheels bro. Talked to galaxy they said one more week, communication is all i ask for.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

thanks bro they are nice i am impressed with the quality they damn near look like daytons i put one side by side and could'nt tell the diffrence


----------



## Wickeddragon68

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> thanks bro they are nice i am impressed with the quality they damn near look like daytons i put one side by side and could'nt tell the diffrence


:thumbsup:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

I'm waiting on my order hope they show up soon.


----------



## no games 62 63

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

DeltaDevil88 said:


> I'm waiting on my order hope they show up soon.


 X61!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHATS THE PRICE ON WHEELS ???


----------



## DeltaDevil88

I just had to open a paypal dispute I hope this shit gets solved


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

you get your wheels yet Tipmuncie


----------



## tpimuncie

No sir! I just get the run around edgar, theyre paid in full summer is over now so guess it dont matter anymore.


----------



## Mr Cucho

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> you get your wheels yet Tipmuncie


 Waz up homie hey u got ur rims how do u git da tires on allready ? I put sone 520's on my rims but damm homie wen it came down 2 get em balance they where so bad that it need it lots of weights on on was good !!! But ni pedo homes !!! Firme urs came out firme 


----------



## tpimuncie

Alright finally yesterday i was told my wheels shipped out..............but yet today i get asked from Galaxy wire wheels what my address is so im guessing as asual i was getting mind fucked. I would not buy another set if wire wheels or any product from galaxy wire if they were the last wheel manufacturer on earth! :thumbsdown: Customer service SUCKS i have never ever gotten the run around from any business like this business.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

Damn Bro Sorry about that Bullshit there putting you thru Like I said along time ago they bullshited me around for 3 months and then finally i got my rims and i forgot all about the bullshit they put me thru but that sucks they should tell the truth about when the wheels are going to be done . I think i will be ordering my next set of rims from Envious Touch 
SORRY BRO HOPE YOU GET YOUR RIMS SOON .


----------



## tpimuncie

Should get them this week, i just hope theyre good and no flaws so i dont have to mess with them anymore, 
Next time ill buy from freakytales hes a good seller.


----------



## 13OZKAR

tpimuncie said:


> Should get them this week, i just hope theyre good and no flaws so i dont have to mess with them anymore,
> Next time ill buy from freakytales hes a good seller.


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

no games 62 63 said:


> KUSTOM RIMS&MORE GALAXY WIRE WHEEL SOUTHWEST DISTRIBUTOR/LOCATED IN SUNNY AZ (520)623-3974:thumbsup:
> View attachment 362807


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

tpimuncie said:


> Alright finally yesterday i was told my wheels shipped out..............but yet today i get asked from Galaxy wire wheels what my address is so im guessing as asual i was getting mind fucked. I would not buy another set if wire wheels or any product from galaxy wire if they were the last wheel manufacturer on earth! :thumbsdown: Customer service SUCKS i have never ever gotten the run around from any business like this business.


DAM UCE IM SORRY ABOUT THAT!!! SHIT HIT ME UP IF THERES ANYTHING I CAN DO FOR YOU FAMILY!


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks homie, i did get my wheels finally found a stain on one dish, i emailed gus and oscar a pic we will see what happens tomorow if they respond back. 








I tried polishing it with glass cleaner and micro fibre rag but no luck.


----------



## MISTER ED

*PM ME A PRICE FOR 72 STR8 SPOKES WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND HUB WITH ZENITH STYLE LOCKING KNOCK-OFF THANKS TO MIAMI...:thumbsup:*


----------



## tpimuncie

So i emailed galaxy a pic and telling them there is a problem with my 72 spoke wheels on saturday, today is tuesday i sent another friendly email and a mesaage on facebook and didnt receive anything back. 
Why would anyone else want to do business with this kind of people?? Maybe contact bbb??


----------



## plague

I would call them I'm on my phone so I can't see what's wrong with your wheel


----------



## tpimuncie

plague said:


> I would call them I'm on my phone so I can't see what's wrong with your wheel


----------



## DMs 84

ANOTHER SATISFIED GALAXY WHEEL CUSTOMER HERE














THANKS OZ


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Call OScar at Galaxy Wire Wheels 951 360 8500


----------



## no games 62 63

I SEE THAT YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE FINISH ON ONE OF THE WHEELS YOU RECIEVED.YOU STATED YOU TRIED TO CONTACT THEM ON SATURDAY VIA E-MAIL AND ITS TUESDAY AND YOU HAVN'T GOTTEN A RESPONSE,I SUGGEST THAT YOU MAY WANT TO TRY CONTACTING THEM DIRECT LIKE WICKEDDRAGON RECOMMENDED,YOU MAY GET YOUR SITUATION RECTIFIED ALOT SOONER,SIMPLY BECAUSE YOU WILL BE BE SPEAKING PROBABLY WITH OSCAR AND NOT WAITING FOR HIM TO GET FREE TYME TO CHECK AND RESPOND TO YOUR E-MAIL,PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT OSCAR DOES DO HIS BEST AS FAR AS CUSTOMER SERVICE.


tpimuncie said:


> So i emailed galaxy a pic and telling them there is a problem with my 72 spoke wheels on saturday, today is tuesday i sent another friendly email and a mesaage on facebook and didnt receive anything back.
> Why would anyone else want to do business with this kind of people?? Maybe contact bbb??


----------



## Wickeddragon68

no games 62 63 said:


> I SEE THAT YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE FINISH ON ONE OF THE WHEELS YOU RECIEVED.YOU STATED YOU TRIED TO CONTACT THEM ON SATURDAY VIA E-MAIL AND ITS TUESDAY AND YOU HAVN'T GOTTEN A RESPONSE,I SUGGEST THAT YOU MAY WANT TO TRY CONTACTING THEM DIRECT LIKE WICKEDDRAGON RECOMMENDED,YOU MAY GET YOUR SITUATION RECTIFIED ALOT SOONER,SIMPLY BECAUSE YOU WILL BE BE SPEAKING PROBABLY WITH OSCAR AND NOT WAITING FOR HIM TO GET FREE TYME TO CHECK AND RESPOND TO YOUR E-MAIL,PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT OSCAR DOES DO HIS BEST AS FAR AS CUSTOMER SERVICE.


Very True! Oscar has alot on his plate and no excuse but its that simple the wheel business is a crazy one and trust me he will make it right for you if theres an issue. Anyone that freaks out about something like this its pointless. Not saying your concern is not valid but GALAXY WIRE WHEELS has been around a long time and plans on staying around for the future. As a distributor nothing is ever perfect and we know this. Oscar is a good guy he will take care of it all!:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63

x2:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

He finally contacted me, ill be sending him my wheel back. Thanks


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

DAMN TIPMUNCIE SORRY TO HEAR THAT ONE OF YOUR RIMS WAS FUCKED UP I HOPE THEY GET YOU RIGHT . THEY NEED SOME QUALITY CONTROL AT GALAXY YOU AND MR.CHUCO HAVE GOTTEN FUCKED UP WHEELS. WE ALL KNOW EVERYYTHING DOES'NT COME OUT PERFECT BUT DAMN THAT STAIN IS REALLY VISABLE HOPE THEY GET YOU RIGHT HOMIE GOOD LUCK .


----------



## no games 62 63

GOOD DEAL BRO:thumbsup:


tpimuncie said:


> He finally contacted me, ill be sending him my wheel back. Thanks


----------



## 72189

does he do anodized works


----------



## brn2ridelo

Wickeddragon68 said:


> For the record any order put threw to Galaxy Wire Wheels will have to go threw Galaxy Wire Wheels in Riverside CA. We are distributors for Galaxy if theres any questions on wheels or turnaround time please let us know and we can try to solve any issues. Due to many up coming shows there may be a delay in wheel orders. Please contact OSCAR at Galaxy Wheels in Riverside for all the info.


you have an address id like to talk to them in person instead of dealing with them on phone


----------



## sixty7imp

GTSATX said:


> ANOTHER SATISFIED GALAXY WHEEL CUSTOMER HERE
> View attachment 384290
> View attachment 384291
> 
> 
> THANKS OZ


Does anyone know why on the long spokes not all of them are crossed?


----------



## BIGJ77MC

just noticed this topic: I posted the following on 09-18-11 in another topic
In jan 2011 I bought a 96 fleetwood brougham. This thing was 1 owner and only had 43,000 original miles on it. This car is so clean i was debating if i should throw wires on it or not. I eventually got the cash and bought some 13x7 chinas from Galaxy Wire Wheel in riverside Ca. When we first put the wheels on i had the same problem as everyone. Th rear passsanger side was rubbing. So i spoke to a couple of homies who have big bodys and they all told me different things. One his tire would rub on the lip of the quarter panel so he cut the lip and never rubbed again. The second said that he had to take a bat and roll the inside of the fender and the problem was solved. Due to the car being so clean and looking like it just came from the dealership floor i didnt want to do either to this car. Another friend said he had the problem and put air shocks this way he could fill the shocks and it raises the car up. I didnt really like that cuz when he let the air out the car still rubbed. the last friend said that he put real Daytons on and has never had any rubbing. Since i didnt have $1700 to spend on a set of D's i took the rims off and called Galaxy Wire. i told the guy what my problem was and he said to bring him the back 2 wheels. He asked if he changed the Offset of the wheels if that would help. He said he could bring the offset of the wheels in 1/4 of an inch. I told him that would probably work. For those of you who dont understand what the offset is it is the location of where the center hub of the wheel is when touching your drum. this way the dish sits in a 1/4 inch more. dont know if that makes sense. so i took the wheels back just the back ones and 1 week later he had them done. he set the offset 1/4 inch in and when i put them on the car i have had not rubbing at all. I have even had a couple homies who wiegh bout 300 each in the back and no problem. People who have seen me rolling and i tell them the story trip that i didnt have to roll the inside of the fender. Im still running 13x7 but the offset in the back is 1/4inch different then the front but u cant even tell. so if your like me and dont wanna roll ur fender, dont wanna cut the lip, dont wanna shave ur skirts and definately refuse to run 13x6 tell the guy ur buying ur wheels from if he can set ur offset a 1/4 inch in from the standard settings unless your running real D's then they already have the proper offset. Hope this helps. If your in So. Cal and are looking for rims im telling you Galaxy Wire Wheel came thru in a big way. He didnt even charge me to redo the offset. But i did just buy the wheels 2 days before. good luck​


----------



## no games 62 63

GOOD COMMENT AND GOOD ADVICE,PATIENCE PAYS OFF IN THE END,PEOPLE HAVE HAD PROBLEMS WITH OTHER WHEEL MANUFACTERERS,JUS NEVER PUT EM ON BLAST.WHEN THINGS ARE GOOD,YOU VERY RARELY HEAR SUMONE GIVING PROPS BUT WHEN THINGS AREN'T PREFECT,PEOPLE GET UPSET AND IT REALLY MAKES THINGS ALOT HARDER TO RECTIFY THE PROBLEM,SO WITH THAT SAID LETS FIND A SOLUTION AND NOT JUS GET PISSED OFF(WITH ALL DUE RESPECT),THANKS FOR LISTENING.PEACE:thumbsup:


BIGJ77MC said:


> just noticed this topic: I posted the following on 09-18-11 in another topicIn jan 2011 I bought a 96 fleetwood brougham. This thing was 1 owner and only had 43,000 original miles on it. This car is so clean i was debating if i should throw wires on it or not. I eventually got the cash and bought some 13x7 chinas from Galaxy Wire Wheel in riverside Ca. When we first put the wheels on i had the same problem as everyone. Th rear passsanger side was rubbing. So i spoke to a couple of homies who have big bodys and they all told me different things. One his tire would rub on the lip of the quarter panel so he cut the lip and never rubbed again. The second said that he had to take a bat and roll the inside of the fender and the problem was solved. Due to the car being so clean and looking like it just came from the dealership floor i didnt want to do either to this car. Another friend said he had the problem and put air shocks this way he could fill the shocks and it raises the car up. I didnt really like that cuz when he let the air out the car still rubbed. the last friend said that he put real Daytons on and has never had any rubbing. Since i didnt have $1700 to spend on a set of D's i took the rims off and called Galaxy Wire. i told the guy what my problem was and he said to bring him the back 2 wheels. He asked if he changed the Offset of the wheels if that would help. He said he could bring the offset of the wheels in 1/4 of an inch. I told him that would probably work. For those of you who dont understand what the offset is it is the location of where the center hub of the wheel is when touching your drum. this way the dish sits in a 1/4 inch more. dont know if that makes sense. so i took the wheels back just the back ones and 1 week later he had them done. he set the offset 1/4 inch in and when i put them on the car i have had not rubbing at all. I have even had a couple homies who wiegh bout 300 each in the back and no problem. People who have seen me rolling and i tell them the story trip that i didnt have to roll the inside of the fender. Im still running 13x7 but the offset in the back is 1/4inch different then the front but u cant even tell. so if your like me and dont wanna roll ur fender, dont wanna cut the lip, dont wanna shave ur skirts and definately refuse to run 13x6 tell the guy ur buying ur wheels from if he can set ur offset a 1/4 inch in from the standard settings unless your running real D's then they already have the proper offset. Hope this helps. If your in So. Cal and are looking for rims im telling you Galaxy Wire Wheel came thru in a big way. He didnt even charge me to redo the offset. But i did just buy the wheels 2 days before. good luck​


----------



## no games 62 63




----------



## west sider 661

Can I get a price for 72 spoke gold nip gold hub and gold k.o. white powder coat spokes .13x7.and a price for 100.spoke .all st8 lace..


----------



## Lolohopper

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Cross Laced!


How much for a set like the left one all spokes crossed all chrome 14x7???
With all supplies shipped to 91745


----------



## tpimuncie

This is just to show you guys how galaxy operates, look at the dates.


----------



## Big Hollywood

That's good business right there, bump for Oscar and Galaxy Wires TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

How much are 13x7s all chrome 100 spoke reversed


----------



## KAKALAK

Badass wheels right there :yes:


----------



## illinoislemonlaw

Wheels and rims are looking very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no games 62 63

A BUMP FOR GALAXY WIRE WHEELS:thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962

Just placed my order with Oscar can't wait to put them bad boys . I will post pics in the next three weeks when I receive them


----------



## Mr Cucho

KAKALAK said:


> Badass wheels right there :yes:


Yea they look firme homes I got em on my ranfla wth some 14 in" 520' 15/8 WW !!!! Got a town car so I Lik 13s but 14s look oright !!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

tpimuncie said:


> This is just to show you guys how galaxy operates, look at the dates.


Orale homes it happend me 2 but we got Everthing st8 up I spend some $ 2 ship one bck n I got a new one bck frm Oscar n it was fast I took only a few days for me 2 get it!!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

hope to see you at SEMA again this year oscar. thanks


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Been dealin with gustavo for the last 7 yrs and oscar the last 3 yrs and all i can say is they put the customer first. I will only fo business with them when i comes to chinas


----------



## eldee

the only problem with that you cant rotate the tires from front to back


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Id rather not rotate my tires from front to back then have to roll the fenders or run 13x6's.


----------



## kaos283

Bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## kaos283

Too bad they aint here much, they would sell a few more sets I'm sure.


----------



## Gatos94

Anybody have galaxy fix a leaky rim? Talked with Oscar yesterday said he would try to have my rim back by tomorrow. Dude seems pretty cool. Talked with Oscar today said my wheel should be done. Let's see what happens?


----------



## plague

Yes and yes , fixed a few for me over the years


----------



## shystie69

kaos283 said:


> Too bad they aint here much, they would sell a few more sets I'm sure.


 :werd:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

If a customer would ask Oscar to jump he would, he's always on the ball!!!!


----------



## Gatos94

plague said:


> Yes and yes , fixed a few for me over the years


How did that work out?


----------



## Gatos94

Got my rim back! They did a great job! Oscar was a cool dude to deal with! Found one more broken spoke and replaced a few nipples!


----------



## plague

Good deal daddy. And mine worked out fine


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

plague said:


> Good deal daddy. And mine worked out fine


pics?


----------



## plague

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pics?


Have done many wheels sorry daddy I don't have any pictures of fixed ones or when people have had broken ones or missing spokes


----------



## westsyde

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Some wheels they have done!


Price on the lime green ones in the the upper right corner. In 13x7. Shipped to Washington state


----------



## Lowrider19

Had a customer contact me with a pic from Galaxy wanting the exact color,13x7 100 spokes. Couldn't find the color anywhere else,so I let Galaxy do them.....the set came out great(for Chinas). He called me back in late Oct. wanting a 5th for a spare,so I ordered him another one to match......here was his first one with the spokes not tapering until a few inches from the dish,and uneven,and they taped the threads off up past the nips.Basically,it was a frankenstein wheel,built from cut-down leftover spokes.
























He sent the wheel back on Nov.20th. They said the new wheel was done and ready to ship once they got in the old one, and after repeated attempts to get a tracking # and pics before it was sent,it arrived today......same spokes,but this time they fixed the powdercoat.


----------



## 8t4mc

Galaxy is a frickin joke!! I bought a set of 72 dayton hub wheels from envious touch..the wheels were shipped from galaxy but I paid envious..the day I finally got them ..3months late by the way..I noticed all the spokes where crooked..envious said give him some time and he would fix it..I told him build me a new wheel and I would pay for it and when I received the new wheel I would send the old wheel back get it fixed and use it as a spare..a month or 2 go by and I did get the new wheel and the bad one is ready to go back..comunication started to get real spotty with nicky from envious so the wheel sat for many months.after not being able to get with envious I contacted galaxy and told them the deal..bought from envious but built by them..galaxy looked up my name and said they did ship me some wheels and asked for a pic of the defective wheel..the pictures where sent and they called me right back and told me they laced a straight lace hub to a cross lace dish and said they wouldn't warranty it out because I waited to long to contact them.wtf. he said if I sent it back it would be like 180 to redo the wheel..so long story shot..they wanted to charge to fix somthing they clearly fucked up.


----------



## plague

That sux,


----------



## crackers63

Price on 13s 100 spoke with brown spokes and just the.lip of.the rim brown


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Has anyone seen there new wrenches for 
installing / removing knockoffs.. they are made out of aluminum painted blue "straight garbage" one good wack an Im willing to bet they bend or break guaranteed


----------

